# Lessons from Argentina’s economic collapse



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know how in depth this has been discussed in past posts but I found it very eye opening and informative. It gives a first hand account of the collapse in Argentina in 2001.

It may give some additional insites on how to prepare and what to concentrate on.

The Argentina Collapse*|*Survival Blog | Survival Spot


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I don't know how in depth this has been discussed in past posts but I found it very eye opening and informative. It gives a first hand account of the collapse in Argentina in 2001.
> 
> It may give some additional insites on how to prepare and what to concentrate on.
> 
> The Argentina Collapse*|*Survival Blog | Survival Spot


I read this guys book on the Argentina collapse about a year ago, it really helps to see what has happened in other countries...some of the same things will occur here, I'm sure...


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

For WTSHTF here in the US you people are looking in the wrong place... Cuban has been living under TSHTF conditions now for over 50 years, the best place to be at when it hits would be a place with they have the experience to survive it, the condition in the US will be worse than it should be because the American people are used to their "Lathe" in the morning before going to work.


----------

